# Residency Visa/Medical Tests



## ctgg13 (Jun 25, 2008)

When we were preparing to move to Riyadh, we were able to have our medical tests done here in the states with out own doctors. And bring the documentation over with us. Is this an option when moving to Dubai? Also, my husband will be working I will not be. I read that if I am registered as a "housewife" I need only the test for HIV?
Thanks so much for your replies!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

No, your medical tests will be done here in Dubai.

As far as I know, regardless of what it says, when your blood test is done, it is checked for HIV, Hep B + C

A chest x-ray may also be done.(TB)


----------



## ctgg13 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. After arrival, what is the time frame for getting it done? I assume my 18 yr old daughter will need testing as well, but not my 16 yr old son?

Also, can you give me a time line for what is possible in terms of moving there and the time needed for processing? Are we able to come over when my husband goes or do we have to wait for the probationary period to lapse? We are hoping to be there and get the kids into schools and settled before the school year begins.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Time frame will depend on a few things.
Once your husband has arrived and his residency is sorted, and can sponsor you and the kids 
His residency may take as little as 2 weeks to a few months. This really depends on the company he works for, and how organised they are !!

Yes, your daughter will need testing, but I believe children under 18 don't 


Have you found school places here?


----------



## ctgg13 (Jun 25, 2008)

We've started the application process with a cpl schools for my son. At 16 it seems easier than getting grade school children places. My daughter will only be with us in Dubai for 1 semester of college then will return to the states to attend Rutgers where my older daughter is. She's still looking into them, but Univ of Sharjah seems to be a good bet in terms of transferable credits. Any thoughts on colleges?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know, that it was announced on the news tonight, that as from today, people entering will now also be tested for syphilis (so: Hep B + C, HIV, TB and syphilis)

EVERYONE will be tested...focusing especially on those coming here as teachers, food industry, health industry etc.


----------

